# trail ride, and jumping pics.



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry no videos, i dont want people to leave rude comments:-(. pics tho.:lol:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

These pics are of after riding when we are grooming.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

the horse at the top looks so fat and cute, what bit are they both is atm?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Diamond(the big fat cute one lol) is in a curb bit, and rowdy is in a egg-but snaffle


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Why is Diamond in a curb bit? It's good you've got Clippy in a snaffle, I'm sure he appreciates it. _


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Becuase that is what he works good in. this is what diamonds bit looks like. (it has a very low port tho


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow... that rope halter with the cross ties is a work of art :-D.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^???? what do you mean?^^^^???


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah rope halter in cross ties is not a good idea. That horse could easily slip out of it and get loose if it wanted to. 

And don't use a bit just because it's what the horse looks good in, use it because it's what the horse needs.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> And don't use a bit just because it's what the horse looks good in, use it because it's what the horse needs.


She said WORKS not looks :lol:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> Yeah rope halter in cross ties is not a good idea. That horse could easily slip out of it and get loose if it wanted to.
> .


Well the barn doors are shut and i was right there with him, he dosent even try to get loose.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

barefoot said:


> She said WORKS not looks :lol:


Yeah QHDragon


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> Well the barn doors are shut and i was right there with him, he dosent even try to get loose.


Its still a bad idea. Since those cross ties don't have quick release hooks on them and you are using a rope halter... it will be harder for the horse to break out of the ties. I've seen horses flip over backwards in the cross ties due to using rope halters (they couldn't break them and they panicked even more)... and the outcome of their horse's head hitting the stable floor isn't pretty for any of them.

One reason why I don't use cross ties haha.


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I think your horses are very pretty morganshow11 & I use cross ties all the time with a rope halter. I have never had a problem.  My cross ties have quick release and I would never leave her alone so I am not worried.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh ok. I know that, but the rope halter that was on him was a quick realease. when a horse pulls back or what ever it comes untied and then falls off. I have more problems with regular halters in the cross ties.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Maynme said:


> I think your horses are very pretty morganshow11 & I use cross ties all the time with a rope halter. I have never had a problem.  My cross ties have quick release and I would never leave her alone so I am not worried.


thank you. I havent had a problem either. I have more problems with a regular halter,


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cute looks like alot of fun!

You know what i have noticed the same people who start arguments on your threads always comment them. It seems like they want to start a fight with you i dont see why they cant just say very cute or glad you had fun always have to start something.......


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

cute horses and I'm glad you have Diamond back with you!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> Very cute looks like alot of fun!
> 
> You know what i have noticed the same people who start arguments on your threads always comment them. It seems like they want to start a fight with you i dont see why they cant just say very cute or glad you had fun always have to start something.......


It was fun.

And i know, i bet they just want to acuse me of lying(which i am most definatly not, i am a very religious person, and lying is a big sin.)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> cute horses and I'm glad you have Diamond back with you!


Thanks and i am glad too!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Morganshow, you ask for us to not be offensive to you, but you claim we accuse you of lying. Maybe you should get off the defense and realize we want what is best for you and your horse. We aren't out to get you.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its not everyone who argues with me accuses me just some.........


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

you asked for no rude commets and they had to go off on the rope halter its no big deal if she was there and the barn door close most he could do is walk down the aisle


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you thank you^^^ that is an awesome post!!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like a ton of fun. Love the pictures from the saddle - that's my favorite view. ;]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know mine too^^^. I just love how the black out-line rowdys ears perfectly


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

My grulla has those black edges on her ears too. Super cute.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

One thing i love about Rowdy is that his ears are always forward and he is so alert. I really like how when he is turning his head to the left how it shows the gold thing on his bridle, it looks so good on him


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I wasn't meaning to sound mean or offensive, I was just concerned about the rope halter being used int crossties.

And yes I guess I did missread.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> It was fun.
> 
> And i know, i bet they just want to acuse me of lying(which i am most definatly not, i am a very religious person, and lying is a big sin.)


I don't think so, people just like to help on this forum. And they want to make sure you and your horse are both safe.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

That is probably true, but they say it in a very harsh way


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> I wasn't meaning to sound mean or offensive, I was just concerned about the rope halter being used int crossties.
> 
> And yes I guess I did missread.


Oh no, you didnt sound mean or offensive at all. It is good that you are concerned about someone elses horse.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> You know what i have noticed the same people who start arguments on your threads always comment them. It seems like they want to start a fight with you i dont see why they cant just say very cute or glad you had fun always have to start something.......


I agree, just leave her the hell alone already.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

well there both cute, but diamond looks very pudgy and cute like hahaha, rowdy is also mega cute!

I agree the bridle looks great on him =]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> I agree, just leave her the hell alone already.


hahahhahahahahahahahah:lol::lol::lol::lol::wink:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

charliBum said:


> well there both cute, but diamond looks very pudgy and cute like hahaha, rowdy is also mega cute!
> 
> I agree the bridle looks great on him =]


Thank you! And i know that is a new bridle it fits him perfectly he looks smexy in it:lol:


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol awesome post MIE okay so no more rope halter thingy JUST DROP IT!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha now heres what i like.......lol


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time! I'm jealous, no riding for me for the last three weeks and probably a couple more... :-(


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

aww that sucks^^ howcome?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sodehr has been lame for about 3 weeks now,he is getting better, but not 100% yet. I don't have any other rideable horses so I don't get to ride :-(. I'm living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

what happend to sodehr(how do you pernounce that?)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, sorry, its one of my (many) strange nicknames for Soda. I pronounce it like Sodair (I don't know where I got it, maybe some german accent thing??) It started when he took a mis-step a couple of weeks ago when I was riding him. I had my CVT friend come out and do a lameness exam on him. He is definitely getting better, but it is taking awhile. More than likely it is a soft tissue injury, so I just have to ride it out (haha). If it isn't better in the next couple of weeks I will have a vet out, but the one I spoke with said to keep doing what I'm already doing.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh i see. Sodair, i like it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Awwww, they're so cute! I like your jumping pics! Glad you had fun!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

You are so lucky!! I haven't been on a trail ride in a couple weeks! :-(


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

Cute horses!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I use crossties with rope halters all the time, but the only thing i was wrong was how it was clipped to it. No biggie tho, since no one is hurt.

Great Pictures  i like the purple one hehe


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you)


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Rowdy is so cute! I love the black on his ears. And his name is great! Adorable!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks^


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Both horses are super cute and I'm glad you had a nice time. Very good jumping pics, You guys could go very far together. I know how much you care about your horses and would never hurt them deliveratly but we all make mistakes (not saying you did) I know I have with my baby boy Chinga and I'm glad he is such a forgiving horse and I'm sure almost EVERYONE on here has made a mistake with their horses.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you)


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I miss trail riding 

Are you riding in Crocs? I can't even walk in those things without nearly killing myself, I don't know how you manage to ride in them!! :lol:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

haha no, that was my friend elise, she has issues hah lol jk. actally i always ride barefoot or with boots(i cant walk in crocks either)


----------

